# Best Natural Testosterone Booster?



## ericssonsony

Out of all the natural testosterone boosters which one would people say is the best?


----------



## Guest

Saturated fats, rib eye steak and whole eggs.


----------



## SD

Compound lifts, sex, sexy women, sex with sexy women.

SD


----------



## newdur

\\\\\and more sex////////


----------



## Vitruvian

SportDr said:


> Compound lifts, sex, sexy women, sex with sexy women.
> 
> SD


Sex with sexy women involving the power clean movement.

^ Unbeatable.


----------



## LeanShredded

All good suggestions, but I would try Tribulus!!

Or Sustanon with Deca, after all they are natural!


----------



## mickfootie

Vitruvian said:


> Sex with sexy women involving the power clean movement.
> 
> ^ Unbeatable.


And other forms of Power movement/positions.... 

Hey V how you doing buddy?


----------



## mickfootie

Two very good Test Boosting products i have used are :

ZEUS by FusionBodybuilding and IGF-2 by AN.


----------



## Falconski

Too me natural test boosting products a waste of time,have used tribulus and dymatises anabolic meth and la muscles norateen,and in the past used 19nor. All of em utter waste of money


----------



## DNA

ZMA.

Or generally look to supplement Zinc especially as pretty much the majority of the population are deficient.


----------



## fozyspilgrims

SportDr said:


> Compound lifts, sex, sexy women, sex with sexy women.
> 
> SD


 :lol:


----------



## Richards9876

I was just about to start a similar thread until i saw this in the listing.

Someone was telling me that you can but hormone/ testosterone boosters from health shops etc.

Do they actually work and if they do what do they do that gives them any particular benefits????


----------



## Falconski

Yeah you can buy stuff like tribulus and zma from Holland and Barrett but it is a lower grade product (ie cheap and nasty asian tribulus,) than if say went out and bought a product by dymatise or cnp or met rx. (which would contain the better quality bulgarian tribulus)

Personally i have used both norateen and tribulus and neither worked, norateen made me feel like i had taken loads of pro plus and that was it. Tribulus did nothing.

Your best bet is if your gunna do a test booster ask the guys on here which ones work or what they have used and do your own post.

Have posted this link because with test boosters there is loads of them

http://www.explosivenutrition.co.uk/index.php?cPath=47&sort=2a&page=1


----------



## dusher

anyone found one that actually worked?


----------



## mickfootie

dusher said:


> anyone found one that actually worked?


ZEUS by Fusion bodybuilding. the new version has the Tribulus removed and upped the Testofen that it already had in it. IMO a great Test boosting supplement.


----------



## dusher

hmm think ill give these a shot. link? cheers


----------



## hackskii

Guys, if you could trick the body into producing more androgenic hormones, I am all ears.

The body is much smarter than your attempts to do this.

You may for a minute boost T production, potentially using some form of anti-estrogen product, but the gains wont be there.

I have searched this one for almost 25 years........

Genetically speaking, some dudes are more gifted than another.

This does not mean that you cant look good, feel strong, and be proud of your body through training.

It will happen if you keep up with the program.

You put the time in, you will get the gains over time.

Besides gear, diet is the number one choice for success here, and maybe in some regards, the very most important deal.

Diet can have a drastic responce in hormones, good and bad.

Fool the body?

Never, unless it is some myostatin type of deal.

But, I am open to any other options, you have my ear, and you have the air............Speak!!!!!!!!


----------



## kawikid

Awesome thread, answers all the questions i had about test boosters.


----------



## Julio1436114543

LeanShredded said:


> All good suggestions, but I would try Tribulus!!
> 
> Or Sustanon with Deca, after all they are natural!


Tribulus :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: I thought the general consensus was the stuff did not do anything for Testosterone


----------



## hackskii

Julio said:


> Tribulus :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: I thought the general consensus was the stuff did not do anything for Testosterone


You are so right.


----------



## iron head case

tribulus seems to work for most people.


----------



## hackskii

iron head case said:


> tribulus seems to work for most people.


Work how?

Erections perhaps?

I have tried many trib products, and every one of them regardles of dose was worthless.

I know others that have tried trib and found it to be worthless as well.

No studies even back this product.


----------



## Robbie

hackskii said:


> Work how?
> 
> Erections perhaps?
> 
> I have tried many trib products, and every one of them regardles of dose was worthless.
> 
> I know others that have tried trib and found it to be worthless as well.
> 
> No studies even back this product.


Didn't work for me and I've mega dosed it


----------



## judge-dred

iv tried loads like norateen heavyweights,alpha males,tribuls and many others.for me they didnt do a single thing norateens seemed to surpress my diet


----------



## hackskii

This is the most common responces when I talke to people about trib.

I remember years ago everyone used it for PCT.

I could not understand why, it didnt work in the first place.

I have only bumped into a few that suggested they liked it, then again about 10% of the people if you tell them that if you take this pill they will feel better, they will due to the placebo factor.

It is pretty common for a guy that sells supplements for a living to rate all his products in high regard, even in the light of scientific evidence showing otherwise.

I remember someone a while ago spouting it raising LH levels, and it was totally false.

Want to raise LH levels, go look at some porn........Yep thats right, besides squats and dead lifts, porn is one of the best test boosters.


----------



## SOUTHMAN

ive tried most of the legal test bosters and all i noticed was dramatic weight loss..........in the weight of my wallet. Waste of time and money IMO, some of the ones i took stank as well


----------



## iron head case

The trib by cnp increased my sex drive,

which indicates a rise in test.


----------



## Jake H

a ham shank a day


----------



## hackskii

iron head case said:


> The trib by cnp increased my sex drive,
> 
> which indicates a rise in test.


Not necessarily mate, there are many factors other than testosterone that effect sex drive like dopamine, and many other hormones in the brain.

MTII and PT-141 increase sex drive and have nothing to do with testosterone levels.

L-Arginine can increase erections and make them harder with no influence on testosterone.

But for the record, I have only heard of a few praise trib and many say it is worthless.

Again, the placibo factor alone would suggest some would see benefits even if it was a sugar pill.


----------



## duffman16

my tribulus didnt help me gain any muscle or help with body building at all, but it did give me boners 24-7 :thumb:


----------



## RXnik

methoxy 7 by phd is pretty effect also novadex by gasparin heard rave reviews espically when ran alongside var


----------



## hackskii

RXnik said:


> methoxy 7 by phd is pretty effect also novadex by gasparin heard rave reviews espically when ran alongside var


Why?

Var does not aromitize.


----------



## OliverTwisted

Over the years I have tried an absolute shed load of natural testosterone boosters including tribulus. The one test supp for me that completely killed all the rest is 60% icariin extract. I used this stuff for a few cycles and saw amazing results with my lifts and my energy in a workout is a ton better than it was before.


----------



## Conscript

Women!  Ooooooooooooooooh yeah!!!!!!


----------



## mootonandy

I would say Activate Extreme or Bioforge, they are both my favorites but there are other good ones too like Androbolix, Triazole and T-Bol.


----------



## RickMiller

OliverTwisted said:


> Over the years I have tried an absolute shed load of natural testosterone boosters including tribulus. The one test supp for me that completely killed all the rest is 60% icariin extract. I used this stuff for a few cycles and saw amazing results with my lifts and my energy in a workout is a ton better than it was before.


Would definitely agree here, icaarin is a superb compound (horny goat weed extract), I had great results with applied nutriceuticals' Drive.

I also advocate Trans resveratrol, great for overall health and libido.


----------



## _Shaun_

My post seemed to have gotten eaten so here, again, is a very interesting article on Vitamin A and testosterone.

Vitamin A:

The Forgotten Bodybuilding Nutrient

By Chris Masterjohn

The dense forest of bodybuilding nutrition contains a paradox: the quantity of information available is abundant, but the wisdom of traditional diets to satisfy the primary concerns of bodybuilders is sp**** and hard to find. Typical recommendations include very low-fat diets rich in protein foods like salmon and chicken.

You will search in vain through mainstream men's health magazines to find so much as a mention of the importance of vitamin A to bodybuilding. Yet this nutrient is essential to muscle-building and may be the bodybuilder's most potent weapon. Vitamin A is necessary for the utilization of protein and the production of testosterone and other growth factors. In fact, one human study, discussed below, found the administration of vitamin A and iron to have results equivalent to the administration of testosterone itself. Rather than advocating the consumption of vitamin-A rich foods such as liver and natural food-based supplements such as cod liver oil, mainstream men's health writers are advocating diets very high in protein, which deplete vitamin A reserves, leaving one to wonder whether the athletes who resort to over-the-counter steroid supplements might be able to achieve similar results by consuming a traditional diet, rich in vitamin A.

Vitamin A and Testosterone

Abundant animal research indicates the importance of vitamin A to the production of testosterone. Vitamin A crosses the blood-testis barrier in its alcohol form as retinol, where it is stored in the Sertoli cells and converted as needed to its more biologically active form, retinoic acid. Experiments with rats show that greater concentrations of vitamin A in the testes increase basal testosterone secretion, as well as transferrin, which is responsible for the transport of iron; and a variety of growth factors including IGF-binding protein 4 (which transports IGF), androgen-binding protein (which transports androgens), transforming growth factor-beta (which causes cell growth but suppresses cancer) and steroidogenic acute regulatory protein (which is responsible for the transport of cholesterol into the mitochondria for its conversion to steroids). Vitamin A also decreases estrogen production in the male testes. Rats that are deficient in vitamin A experience decreased testosterone until the accessory sex organs atrophy, indicating that vitamin A not only aids in, but is essential to, testosterone production.1

One experiment using guinea pigs, which corroborates the many experiments done with rats, found a decrease in plasma testosterone associated with a deficiency in vitamin A.2 A human study comparing the dietary intakes of 155 pairs of male twins found a correlation between testosterone levels and vitamin A intake.3

The most compelling study is one that assigned 102 teenage boys with short stature and delayed puberty into four groups: a control, a testosterone-supplemented group, a vitamin A- and iron-supplemented group, and a group that received both testosterone and the nutritional supplementation. All treatments were effective in inducing growth and puberty, whereas the control group did not gain weight or begin puberty in the same period of time. What is most amazing is that the degree of growth acceleration was similar in the testosterone-treated group and the vitamin A-treated group. Pubertal onset occurred in 9-12 months in the testosterone group, and by 12 months in the vitamin-A group.4

This study suggests two things. The first is that the growth problems these boys experienced could have been avoided if their parents only had known the importance of serving a meal with liver on a weekly basis, as liver is very rich in both vitamin A and iron. The second is that, with equivalent hard work and dedication, athletes and body builders may be able to achieve similar results from their training by taking high-vitamin cod liver oil and eating foods rich in vitamin A on a regular basis as others receive from the common practice of supplementing with testosterone precursors.

Vitamin A and Prostate Cancer

Although some researchers have expressed concern that androgens such as testosterone may be involved in the etiology of prostate cancer, from vitamin A we can expect only more good news. Scientists in one controlled study administered doses of cyproterone acetate, an anti-androgen, and testosterone proprionate, to rats, followed by N-methyl-N-nitrosourea, a carcinogen, with one group treated with large doses of vitamin A. The incidence of prostate cancer in the group not treated with vitamin A was 65 percent, while only 18 percent and 20 percent of vitamin A-treated rats experienced dorsolateral and anterior prostate cancer, respectively.5

Vitamin A and Protein Utilization

The utilization of protein requires vitamin A. Several animal studies have shown that liver reserves of vitamin A are depleted by a high dietary intake of protein, while vitamin A increases in non-liver tissues. One explanation for this is that adequate protein is necessary for vitamin A transport. In one study researchers fed radioactively-labeled vitamin A to rats on low-protein and high-protein diets, using the amount of radioactivity present in exhaled gases, urine and feces as a measure of the metabolism of vitamin A, and found that vitamin A is indeed used at a higher rate on a high-protein diet.6

Vitamin A is not only depleted by a high intake of protein, but it is also necessary for the synthesis of new protein, which is the goal of the bodybuilder. Rats fed diets deficient in vitamin A synthesize protein at a lower rate than rats fed adequate vitamin A.7 Cultured skeletal muscle cells increase the amount of protein per cell when exposed to vitamin A and D, but not when exposed to vitamin D alone.8

Eat Your Liver

Bodybuilders and other athletes interested in gaining muscle have an interest in boosting their levels of testosterone and other growth factors and maximizing their utilization of protein and its incorporation into muscle cells. Typical recommendations usually include very high amounts of protein, but exclude foods like liver that are high in vitamin A, and low-fat recommendations all but banish vitamin A entirely from the diet by excluding foods such as full-fat milk. The combination of a high-protein diet that depletes vitamin A and a low-fat diet that fails to provide vitamin A is a clear recipe for deficiency of this vital nutrient. Exercises that elicit a high demand for testosterone, such as squats and deadlifts, are often recommended for muscle growth, but without vitamin A the body cannot meet that demand for testosterone. It's high time for athletes to forget the modern mantras and remember the dietary wisdom of the past, achieving a lean, muscular physique through traditional foods such as liver, egg yolks, full-fat milk, butter from grass-fed cows and cod liver oil.

About the Author

Chris Masterjohn is the author of several Wise Traditions articles and the creator and maintainer of Cholesterol-And-Health.Com, a website dedicated to extolling the virtues of cholesterol and cholesterol-rich foods. He has authored two items accepted for publication in peer-reviewed journals: a letter in an upcoming issue of the Journal of the American College of Cardiology criticizing the conclusions of a recent study on saturated fat and a full-length feature in an upcoming issue of Medical Hypotheses proposing a molecular mechanism of vitamin D toxicity. Masterjohn holds a Bachelor's degree in History and is preparing to pursue a PhD in Molecular and Cellular Biology. He is also a Weston A. Price Foundation Local Chapter Leader in West Brookfield, Massachusetts.

Editor's Note: Many health conscious individuals avoid cod liver oil and other foods rich in vitamin A because of concerns about vitamin A toxicity. Yet, according to the Merck Manual, vitamin A poisoning is rare. In adults, vitamin A toxicity has been reported in Arctic explorers who developed drowsiness, irritability, headaches and vomiting, with subsequent peeling of the skin, within a few hours of ingesting several million units of vitamin A from polar bear or seal liver. These symptoms cleared up with discontinuation of the vitamin A rich food. Other than this unusual example, however, only vitamin A from "megavitamin tablets containing vitamin A. . . when taken for a long time" has induced acute toxicity, that is, 100,000 IU synthetic vitamin A per day taken for many months. Unless you are an Arctic explorer, it is very difficult to develop vitamin A toxicity from food. The putative toxic dose of 100,000 IU per day would be contained in 3 tablespoons of high vitamin cod liver oil, 6 tablespoons of regular cod liver oil, two-and-one-half 100-gram servings of duck liver, 150 grams of beef liver, seven pounds of butter or 309 egg yolks. Bodybuilders undergoing strenuous exercise can consume even higher amounts without adverse effects. For further information see "Vitamin A Saga."

REFERENCES

Livera, et al., "Regulation and Perturbation of Testicular Functions by Vitamin A" (Review), Reproduction (2002) 124, 173-180

Nayyar, et. al., "Alterations in binding characteristics of peripheral benzodiazepine receptors in testes by vitamin A deficiency in guinea pigs," Mol Cell Biochem. 2000 Aug;211(1-2):47-50

Bishop, et. al., "The effect of nutritional factors on sex hormone levels in male twins," Genet Epidemiol. 1988;5(1):43-59.

Zadik, et. al., "Vitamin A and iron supplementation is as efficient as hormonal therapy in constitutionally delayed children," Clin Endocrinol (Oxf). 2004 Jun; 60(6):682-7.

McCormick, et. al., "Chemoprevention of rat prostate carcinogenesis by 9-cis-retinoic acid," Cancer Res. 1999 Feb 1;59(3):521-4.

Furusho, et. al., "Tissue specific-distribution and metabolism of vitamin A are affected by dietary protein levels in rats," Int J Vitam Nutr Res. 1998;68(5):287-92

Narbonne, et. al., "Protein metabolism in vitamin A deficient rats. II. Protein synthesis in striated muscle," Ann Nutr Aliment. 1978;32(1):59-75.

Stio, et. al., "Synergistic effect of vitamin D derivatives and retinoids on C2C12 skeletal muscle cells," IUBMB Life. 2002 Mar;53(3):175-81


----------



## hackskii

Nice article, I like the fact that the author is pro-cholesterol, that gives him sime credibility with myself.

Very interesting, I have avoided taking Vitamin A for toxcicity reasons but now will add it to my diet.


----------



## _Shaun_

There are some real gems here http://www.westonpricefoundation.com/

They seem to be a site dedicated to promoting a healthy lifestyle via traditional animal based diets.

Tons of great info.


----------



## hackskii

_Shaun_ said:


> There are some real gems here http://www.westonpricefoundation.com/
> 
> They seem to be a site dedicated to promoting a healthy lifestyle via traditional animal based diets.
> 
> Tons of great info.


Read "*The Skinny On Fats*" article on that site, most impressive read on fats I ever saw.


----------



## kuju

I'd agree abotu the tribulus thing...I saw some article the other day that claimed their version of trib was waaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy better than all the others. And? Really really good garbage is still garbage.

Bottom line - there are several studies that have looked at testosterone levels in men after tribulus supplementation. Not one has found a rise in test levels. Not one. Trib may make people feel good - there is some evidence for it being an adaptogenic and that it raises libido (although noone is really sure why) but raising test levels? Nah. Even if it did - would it raise them enough to be practically significant? I doubt it.

At my age (45) some test boosters may be beneficial - I find I feel much better, and stronger on horny goat weed - divanil....things like that. But in terms of having massively raised test levels i'm not convinced.

Even DAA - which I think DOES work...is not necessarily going to raise test levels by sufficient amount to translate to serious increases in muscle mass or libido.


----------



## _Shaun_

The Health Benefits of Raw Eggs By John Claydon D.Hom

The process of cooking eggs destroy the very goodness that our bodies so desperately need as the nature of proteins and fats is altered when exposed to heat. When cooked, the egg protein changes its chemical shape; it is often this process that can be the cause of allergies. Generally when eating raw eggs, any incidence of egg allergy will disappear.

Surprisingly, in spite of 'bad press' raw eggs, organic or at least from a known source of healthy free-range chickens, are an excellent health tonic. The regular consumption of raw eggs will do wonders for your overall health. Exceptionally easy to digest, raw eggs provide a wonderful boost to the immune system, and a completely balanced nutritional package. A good immune system is one of several things the body needs to overcome cancer.

Many people's diets are deficient in high quality proteins and fats, and eggs are one the very best sources of these. Raw eggs have many benefits, they contain essential nutrients for the brain, nerves, glands and hormones, they are nutritionally balanced, and we highly recommend the addition of raw eggs to your nutritional programme. The sulphur amino acids help to keep you young, raw eggs also contain an abundance of other vital substances including protein, essential fatty acids along with niacin, riboflavin, biotin, choline, vitamins A, D and E, magnesium, potassium, phosphorous, manganese, iron, iodine, copper, zinc and sulphur. Egg yolks are one of the few foods that contain vitamin D.

Poisoning from salmonella has been exaggerated in the past. A study by the U.S. Department of Agriculture in 2002 indicated that only 2.3 million, of the 69 billion eggs produced annually, are contaminated with salmonella. In other words 0.003% or 1 in every 30,000 eggs. The bulk of these come from battery chicken eggs and chickens kept in unhealthy conditions - only sick chickens lay salmonella contaminated eggs. If only healthy chicken eggs (organic and free range ideally) are consumed, then far less than one in 30,000 eggs are contaminated. Salmonella is a common micro-organism found almost everywhere, and is just as likely, or more likely, to proliferate on cooked food kept in the fridge. Infection is normally mild gastric symptoms, but in rare cases where the immune system is very low such in the elderly who have had much anti-biotic use, and the source is greatly contaminated, death can result. But such a person is highly lightly to contract one of many common micro-organisms and die from that. To give some perspective, in the highly unusual situation of contracting Salmonella, in a healthy person, an infection is nothing to worry about and is easily treated with high quality pro-biotics every half an hour until you feel better.

Method of Consuming Raw Eggs

From day one of starting raw eggs, your immune system becomes stronger and health will improve. We recommend Zell Oxygen as a key supplement for overall health enhancement. Three raw eggs a day (this will take the place of one meal), seems to be the preferred amount taken by people who regularly consume raw eggs. It is sensible to build up the amount of raw eggs consumed gradually. They are best taken by breaking them into a cup and swallowing whole. It can be helpful to cut through the yolk with a knife to make it easier to swallow, If you have a mental problem with swallowing raw eggs, (they are almost tasteless and easy to swallow) blend with a little goats or sheep's milk or even avocado, but ideally raw eggs should not be blended as the molecular structure is damaged. Inspect the egg, if it has been cracked do not use it, once broken into the cup or blender smell it, if it smells off do not use it.

It is best to keep eggs un-refrigerated, but in a cool place. Refrigeration can destroy the vital amino acids in raw eggs and can also disguise the distinctive smell of an egg that has gone off.

Raw Eggs and Cholesterol

There is no danger from the cholesterol build up since 2/3 of cholesterol in the body is produced by the liver. The amount of cholesterol consumed in the diet does not relate to the amount of cholesterol deposited. Many studies have shown that the cholesterol in eggs does not raise cholesterol level in the body. Furthermore, eggs contain Lecithin, a valuable nutrient that helps the body to process fats and cholesterol.

Eggs contain valuable fat needed to keep us healthy. On the other hand heated or processed fats are converted into Trans-fats - toxic chemicals that harden in the body, around every cell and clog the circulation. Margarine contains an abundance of Trans-fats and is not part of a healthy diet. Do not be afraid of that natural product that has been eaten with no adverse effects for thousands of years, butter. The initial report that cholesterol in foods leads to health problems was released to the press without scientific validation, and has since been proven by hundreds of scientists and studies around the world to be completely false. The only benefits from the initial press release were to the margarine and vegetable oil industries.

Raw Eggs and Biotin Deficiency

Nature created an egg to be a balanced live food - as long as you eat the biotin rich yolk along with the white, there is no risk of a biotin deficiency.

Quote from the book "The Recipe for Living Without Disease" By Aajonus Vonderplanitz

Free range (ideally from healthy chickens, including organically certified, even better are fertile eggs).

"Raw eggs are one of the best compact foods in nature. Eggs are the ultimate, complete fast food. However the protein in eggs is not utilised for cellular reproduction. They are utilised for regeneration and maintenance. The relationship between raw eggs and salmonella poisoning is a myth"

(Reference the great egg panic by Emily Green, LA R times Jan 2000)

Eggs are remarkable for everyone especially the infirm. Three years ago a medical doctor called me on a Thursday evening about her 70 yr old female patient with emphysema. She explained that her patient had been mainly bed-ridden for two years, was on 100% oxygen and respiratory machines. She prognosed that her patient would die that weekend unless I could help. I told her that the only thing I thought might help at that late stage was eggs. I recommended that she get her patient 10 dozen raw eggs, and put them on her bed table. I suggested that she ask her patient to eat one as often as she could and that there was no limit. Very early Monday morning, I received a call from the patient. She told me that she was off the machines, out of bed and feeling stronger that she had in years. She had eaten 66 eggs over the weekend.

If eggs are whipped, beaten or blended without raw milk, raw cream, or coconut cream, many of the enzymes are oxidised and lost." It is best to break open the egg into a cup or glass and swallow whole. Most people are repelled by this, but with a little courage it is found to be easy. There is almost no taste and the egg, even big ones are easily swallowed. Generally, I find, 3 to 4 eggs taken in the morning are an important part of my well-being programme. The cholesterol in raw eggs is not deposited in the arteries and is an essential nutrient for aiding health and well-being. The white of the egg has been said to interfere with biotin assimilation, but nature knows best by making the egg yolk very rich in biotin. The egg in its entirety is a very balanced food and only supports health and should be taken in its entirety, yolk and white together


----------



## kuju

hackskii said:


> Read "*The Skinny On Fats*" article on that site, most impressive read on fats I ever saw.


Really? When I clicked on it I just got a generic holding page.....


----------



## NOMNOM89

I used tauro test by anabolic designs last year and saw some pretty good gains off that they sell it on monster supplements for about £45 for 120 caps


----------



## hackskii

kuju said:


> I'd agree abotu the tribulus thing...I saw some article the other day that claimed their version of trib was waaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy better than all the others. And? Really really good garbage is still garbage.
> 
> Bottom line - there are several studies that have looked at testosterone levels in men after tribulus supplementation. Not one has found a rise in test levels. Not one. Trib may make people feel good - there is some evidence for it being an adaptogenic and that it raises libido (although noone is really sure why) but raising test levels? Nah. Even if it did - would it raise them enough to be practically significant? I doubt it.
> 
> At my age (45) some test boosters may be beneficial - I find I feel much better, and stronger on horny goat weed - divanil....things like that. But in terms of having massively raised test levels i'm not convinced.
> 
> Even DAA - which I think DOES work...is not necessarily going to raise test levels by sufficient amount to translate to serious increases in muscle mass or libido.


I did use DAA before, it kindof did give me more night time erections at the risk of gastric distress, which adding in baking sode helped alot.

But in the end, having issues with my stomach for small if any gains in libido isnt worth the trade.



kuju said:


> Really? When I clicked on it I just got a generic holding page.....


Here you go, not sure if it is the whole article, it seems shorter than it used to:

http://westonaprice.org/know-your-fats/526-skinny-on-fats.html

Its sad when the supplement companies own the magazine companies, that pump their products like steroid like gains.


----------



## _Shaun_

How much of these gains made while taking the natural test boosters are down to the placebo factor I wonder?

In the early to mid 90's I wasted hundreds and hundreds of pounds on "breakthough" test boosters that did sod all.

The one and only 100% genuine test booster that I've ever taken was P-Mag (a pro hormone clone) - I'm not talking about just walking around with a boner all day (which is just an increase in libido and has nothing at all to do with testosterone increase), I'm talking about a massive increase in muscle mass and fat loss over a 5 week cycle.

To my mind no natural product will ever come close to achieving that - how can it?

Pro Hormones are converted by the liver into the steroid, so there's your huge increase in test and muscle gains.

Steroids bypass the liver entirely and send your test skywards.

HGH - not sure exactly how it works but the basics are the same as the above two, it sends your test sky high.

Sorry folks, but there's no way plant extracts will ever be able to match massive increases in synthetic testosterone for building muscle.

Do yourself a favour and don't buy Tropinal, a year from now it'll be just another forgotten bull**** con that a few thousand people bought into.

Don't be one of them


----------



## hackskii

Man, some test boosting products have DHT inhibitors in them, and yah it may elivate testosterone at the risk of another androgen that is 3 to 5 times more androgenic than testosterone.

DHT inhibitors tend to play havoc with libido and erections.

Truth be told some of the propritary blends dont have to disclose what it is anyway.

Defencies in certain vitamins and minerals can influence in a negitive way testosterone production.


----------



## _Shaun_

36-48 fertile eggs a day, 40 x 40grain desicatted liver pills a day, 40 x bcaa pills a day, 3 tablespoons of cod liver oil a day, three full body workouts per week making sure to incorporate squats and spend 23 hours a day watching porn.

To my mind that'll be about the best "test booster" you could find naturally.


----------



## kuju

_Shaun_ said:


> 36-48 fertile eggs a day, 40 x 40grain desicatted liver pills a day, 40 x bcaa pills a day, 3 tablespoons of cod liver oil a day, three full body workouts per week making sure to incorporate squats and spend 23 hours a day watching porn.
> 
> To my mind that'll be about the best "test booster" you could find naturally.


Although to be fair.....after all that I'm not sure how much inclination i'd have to actually do anything with any extra test!


----------



## _Shaun_

A valid point.


----------



## Fletch68

_Shaun_ said:


> 36-48 fertile eggs a day, 40 x 40grain desicatted liver pills a day, 40 x bcaa pills a day, 3 tablespoons of cod liver oil a day, three full body workouts per week making sure to incorporate squats and spend 23 hours a day watching porn.
> 
> To my mind that'll be about the best "test booster" you could find naturally.


 Probably spot on. Test boosters probably also have little affect on older users either. They are a myth in my opinion.


----------



## BBWarehouse

NOMNOM89 said:


> I used tauro test by anabolic designs last year and saw some pretty good gains off that they sell it on monster supplements for about £45 for 120 caps


And with Bodybuilding Warehouse for £30.48  -- http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/anabolic-designs-tauro-test-180-caps


----------



## hackskii

Hell, vitamin D probably would work better than a test booster and have a positive affect on things, not to mention one of the most deficient vitamins there is.


----------



## Robbie789

Good evening 2009, nice to see you again.


----------



## PowerMyself

Had a full-time bodybuilder swing by today and pick up some Molecular Nutrition Test Factor Advanced, said it's great to take after HCG... I was a little suprised but just reporting what he told me, and he looked like he would know.


----------



## flecks

Oats in the morning, steak for dinner, all things natarul peanut butter etc olives I like, not sure its a test booster as such although oats are believed to raise natarul gh levels. I think the majority of supps are just garbage creatine etc..to be fair though ive not tried out the 'test boosters' as I got sick of throwing my money away on supps a while back. I remember the tribex and tribulus people used to take ......maybe they improved>?


----------



## Robbie789

flecks said:


> Oats in the morning, steak for dinner, all things natarul peanut butter etc olives I like, not sure its a test booster as such although oats are believed to raise natarul gh levels. *I think the majority of supps are just garbage creatine etc*..to be fair though ive not tried out the 'test boosters' as I got sick of throwing my money away on supps a while back. I remember the tribex and tribulus people used to take ......maybe they improved>?


Creatine is one of the cheapest and most studied suppliments, it's definitely benifical for nattys, do a little research and you'll be able to see that for yourself.


----------



## flecks

lol okay



robdobbie said:


> Creatine is one of the cheapest and most studied suppliments, it's definitely benifical for nattys, do a little research and you'll be able to see that for yourself.


----------



## flecks

What a jackass



robdobbie said:


> Creatine is one of the cheapest and most studied suppliments, it's definitely benifical for nattys, do a little research and you'll be able to see that for yourself.


----------



## Dazza

Animal stak is meant to be one of the best, along with isatori isa test-gf, going by online reviews.

I have animal stak here, and will be firing it up once my ostarine and pes erase have run dry.

Just running it to keep me happily ticking over whilst dieting, if i get some gains from it than all the better.

Animal stak is kind of a kitchen sink approach, it contains near everything you can think of.

Either way im really looking forward to running it, tauro test is pretty decent but it's been a while since i've run it.

http://supplementreviews.com/universal/animal-stak

http://supplementreviews.com/isatori/isa-test-gf


----------



## hackskii

Dazzza said:


> Animal stak is meant to be one of the best, along with isatori isa test-gf, going by online reviews.
> 
> I have animal stak here, and will be firing it up once my ostarine and pes erase have run dry.
> 
> Just running it to keep me happily ticking over whilst dieting, if i get some gains from it than all the better.
> 
> Animal stak is kind of a kitchen sink approach, it contains near everything you can think of.
> 
> Either way im really looking forward to running it, tauro test is pretty decent but it's been a while since i've run it.
> 
> http://supplementreviews.com/universal/animal-stak
> 
> http://supplementreviews.com/isatori/isa-test-gf


Inhibiting DHT, and estrogen wont give you gains, in fact probably loss of libido.

Bad idea to inhibit a androgen that is 3 to 5 times more androgenic than testosterone and necessary for libido.


----------

